# think i look like a coat hanger! lol



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all well seeing every1 is putting their photo's on here thought i'd pluck the courage up to put mine on , i'd be greatful for your comment & sugestions, thanks TaZ

p.s i've only been training for 2yrs and was only 9 1/2 st when i started im now 12.12lbs


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking lean my friend. Nice tan too


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks paul, i've read alot of your post's and learnt a fair bit from em , cheer's mate.

i hadnt been to the gym for2wks when i took this photo, i was on holiday at the time reason for that tan.lol and the sun bed


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lol, better tan than me and i live ibn the sun

Good traps

good for only short time training


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

Lol! cheers Samurai


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking nice, any leg shots? and what height are you? im guessing 5 foot 10


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks C,will sort sum leg shots out soon, yeah your right mate with the height,


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Good stuff, fairly lean too. Well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, you got a small waist.

You look good bro.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Damn, you got a small waist.


yeah he does.. u reckon he's had a sex change??lmao!!

lookin pretty good taz

keep it up:beer:


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

sex change i wish just think if u was a man and a women at the same time ??? you wouldnt have to get out of bed in the morning!!! lol 

ChEErS DB. just on a good diet, coz im a diabetic


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

A coat hanger?? Im sorry i read that an LMAO!! You look great, keep up the hard work!!


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks NiKiE


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lean man, good build!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

:crazy: Coat Hanger? What did I miss or am I going mad? :crazy:


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

No J ya not going mad,:crazy: i just thought i looked like a coat hanger! but i guess i was wrong  so i guess by every1's comments that im the mad 1 :crazy: , lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It's alrite Taz, it looks like you've been on holiday so its prob just your brain that is pickled from all the beer!

Looking good tho mate, nice round shape. Keep it up!


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> It's alrite Taz, it looks like you've been on holiday so its prob just your brain that is pickled from all the beer!
> 
> Looking good tho mate, nice round shape. Keep it up!


DAMN! was you on holiday wiv me??? i wasnt that p*ssed was i ? :beer: :rolleye11 lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What dont you remember me from my picture? You saw a lot of my back that night :rolleye11


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

damn! mg: i must of been more that pi$$ed :gun: LMao


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

You look like a young ron harris!!!

A bit skinnier too!


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

damn steedee that guy looks wicked, i no what i''l be asking santa for this year, some shoulders like his. lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I see the resembelance in the face.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol yeah he does!!


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

hey guys i got 16" arms but no shape to em really as u can see, do u think i should do more set & reps on a lighter weight to give em more shape? at the mo im doing 4 set off 10 to 12 reps on preacher curls, 1 arm bumbells, and cables twice aweek, i start off with 10kg weight to warm up then increase to 15kg, i do a bit more on the cables, what do ya think?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaZ said:


> hey guys i got 16" arms but no shape to em really as u can see, do u think i should do more set & reps on a lighter weight to give em more shape? at the mo im doing 4 set off 10 to 12 reps on preacher curls, 1 arm bumbells, and cables twice aweek, i start off with 10kg weight to warm up then increase to 15kg, i do a bit more on the cables, what do ya think?


Nope.

Dude, 16's are good anyway, most people dont have 16's

I would recomend doing heavy compound movements till you pack on serious size and strength.

I saw a guy doing massive curls yesterday in the gym.

He did 5 exercises and 5 sets per exercise just for bicep.

I asked him how many and he told me then I asked him if his biceps were growing and he said no.

First thing he asked is if he should do more.

He was serous too.

I suggested doing bicep on back day and cutting the arms back to just 4 sets of strait bar curls at the end of his heavy back day.

25 sets for biceps that is just crazy.


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

i see ya point hack over training cause muscle to shink doesnt it,thanks H


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not so much to shrink but not to grow.

Also you can get stuff like tendonitis and stuff like that.

Also overtraining can cause chronic fetigue.


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

keep up the good work..looking nice and trim fela..


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Try and concerntrate on the peak mate. Add some preacher and cable curls in there mate. I usually do around 12 sets for my biceps.


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah cheers steedee, thats what i was looking for really to get a better peak thanks


----------

